# grub-0.97-r5 (~) messed up /proc/cmdline

## ok

After updating grub to 0.97-r5 my own softlevel couldn't start, because /proc/cmdline contains a lot of tumble chars.

emerge -pv grub:

```
[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r5 [0.97-r4] USE="ncurses%* -custom-cflags -netboot -static"
```

Emerging 0.97-r4 solved this for me.

Can someone confirm this.

----------

## s4e8

same problem here. I append foo=bar everywhere.

----------

## jburns

Did you reinstall grub ( grub-install ) after the emerge of grub 0.97-r5?

----------

## JanErik

My system does not boot anymore either. Gets kernel panic because it tries to load /dev/md0 with a lot of strange characters after.

----------

## JohnY

Same problem here too. Took a little while to figure out that it was grub, and a little longer to remember how to chroot in and downgrade to  =sys-boot/grub-0.97-r4. I thought that my drive tanked.

JohnY

----------

## desultory

Considering that there does not appear to be a relevant bug report, I suggest that one of the effected parties file one and post a link to it in this topic.

----------

## SeaTiger

I got that too. System boot up ok, but the /proc/cmdline is as follow:

```

root=/dev/sda3 ro video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1680x1050-32�����������[snip]�����������nosoftlockup

```

I am trying to file a bug report but the bugzilla account confirm email never arrive. Still waiting ...

mod edit: trimmed long line --bunder

----------

## jburns

From the log for grub-0.97-r5

WARN: postinst

*** IMPORTANT NOTE: you must run grub and install

the new version's stage1 to your MBR.  Until you do,

stage1 and stage2 will still be the old version, but

later stages will be the new version, which could

cause problems such as an unbootable system.

----------

## wilburpan

 *desultory wrote:*   

> Considering that there does not appear to be a relevant bug report, I suggest that one of the effected parties file one and post a link to it in this topic.

 

Here you go.

----------

